# High Brow Cat



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

What would discussions on stallions be without my all time favorite, High Brow Cat









Sire of over $86 Million across 10 different disciplines,
All time leading sire of 8 NCHA Futurity Champions,
Sire of 53 World and Reserve Champions.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Top 5 Cutting Sires of 2020


These are the leading cutting sires of 2020. Find the top bloodlines dominating the sport of reined cow horse.




www.aqha.com


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

5-Year Stallion Stats: Top 5 Cutting Sires (2019) - Quarter Horse News


What does it take for a stallion to build a name for himself? With the quantity of top-level sires available in the Western performance horse industry today, it’s not an easy feat. Still, the cream always seems to rise and quality genetics endure. The 2019 Equi-Stat Five-Year Stallion...




www.quarterhorsenews.com


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Stallions: All-Time Leading NCHA Futurity Sires - Quarter Horse News


The all-time leading sires in the history of the NCHA Futurity include titans of the industry as well as impressive younger sires in the sport.




www.quarterhorsenews.com


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the old fashioned type quarter horses. Doc Bar, Sugar Bars, Poco Bueno, Hancock. I like a stocky horse. If I get a registered horse, I like to see these horses in the pedigree. Oh, I liked the horse Rugged Lark also.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

stevenson said:


> I like the old fashioned type quarter horses. Doc Bar, Sugar Bars, Poco Bueno, Hancock. I like a stocky horse. If I get a registered horse, I like to see these horses in the pedigree. Oh, I liked the horse Rugged Lark also.


All that and bred for the trainability and mind!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I always liked those Doc Bar horses.


----------

